# Lansing Area Sub



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone in need of a backup sub in the Lansing area?

I set an appointment up to get a plow installed again, been a few years since I have done it, but will have brand new 8' 2" Boss V with 2004 F250. 2 seasons experience took the last 4 off, sold the truck that had the plow and just decided to get a new one.

Just seeing if anything is out there, even as a back up driver for someone, as I have a full time job and am not available from 3pm-11pm most days. But anything before and after is fine.

mha[email protected]


----------



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone? 

My plow changed, getting the Boss V 9' 2" installed Monday. Got a better deal on the bigger one.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow what a nice size plow


----------



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

Yea, it is a little big. I have only used a straight 8' before but I did get to play with a 9' 2" on the guys truck once and have wanted it for a while just couldnt afford it.

I will post pictures as soon as I get the truck back, Dropping the truck off Saturday.


----------



## Matt Hart (Mar 6, 2008)

Plow is on and ready for work, will post pictures in the picture forum in the morning after I pick up some salt for a little weight


----------

